# Ajout d'un disque dur interne dans mon G5



## Bungaman (4 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à la communauté,

je sollicite votre aide afin de pouvoir optimiser mon PPC G5 en lui ajoutant un disque interne.
J'ai acheté le bon disque il me semble (hitachi sata etc...), le hic c'est que j'ai acheté mon ordi en occase (il marche), mais quand j'ai ouvert le panneau il n'y avait aucune trace de nappe de connection... je suis allé au service technique d'un dealer mac et il prend 150/200 pour m'installer une vulgaire nappe !!! soi diant qu'il faut passer derrière la carte mère etc... il a peut-être raison mais connaissant le délire d'exclusivité de chez mac j'ai envie de le faire moi-même , je suis bon bricoleur mais je ne sais pas comment procéder et surtout quelle nappe acheter.

Merci d'avance pour la réponse.


----------



## unfolding (4 Octobre 2008)

Sur tous les PPC G5 tu as la possibilité d'installer deux disques dur (donc un de plus que celui qui est livré). Meme les vis sont là (grosse et noire à coté du disque dur). Il faut pour installer le 2e disque certainement sortir le premier ou mettre le premier au dessus . Il y a des couloirs pour glisser le disque dur. Et tout est là, les conenctiques, SATA. Regarde ! jette un oeil sur le petit manuel qui est livré avec ton mac.


----------



## Bungaman (5 Octobre 2008)

Merci bien,les vis sont bien à leur place. 
Mais en ce qui concerne le mode d'emploi je n'en sais rien je l'ai eu d'occase...


----------



## DeniX (10 Octobre 2008)

bonsoir
j'ai changé de disque interne il y a qq jours sur un PM G5 2x 1,8 GHz en 1O mn sans se prendre la tete avec le manuel que tu trouves ICI   p.56
Profites en pour dépoussiérer l'intérieur


----------



## FdeB (14 Octobre 2008)

si par hasard il n'y avais effectivement plus de nappe pour le 2e DD, tu as entre la possibilité de remplacer le DD actuel par un plus gros, soit d'acheter un carte Ide ou SATA, ça sera toujours moins chere et plus simple que de démonter la carte mère...


----------

